# leg pouch?



## BlackSnow (Dec 20, 2009)

Airblaster makes one. It's not huge, but can fit your tool, some cash, chapstick, etc...


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

instead of pants with a cargo pocket?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Toecutter said:


> instead of pants with a cargo pocket?


LoL I was going to say this. Amongst all the other pockets you have at your disposal. Many jackets have inner pockets that can house your goggles or lens.

Also, I have a problem fitting my tool in my pants... ZINGPOW!


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

Toecutter said:


> instead of pants with a cargo pocket?



I was thinking the same thing... In America we call those pockets.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

Leo said:


> LoL I was going to say this. Amongst all the other pockets you have at your disposal. Many jackets have inner pockets that can house your goggles or lens.
> 
> Also, I have a problem fitting my tool in my pants... ZINGPOW!


:laugh: you sound like Anthony Weiner


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I can fit everything pretty much in my jacket pockets. I actually dislike have anything in my pant pockets due to weight distribution and feeling it rub up against my leg.

But, if you're really desperate, here's a flashback from the 80's : http://www.jammypack.com/


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

when did all you weekend warriors become pack mules? I just don't get it.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Leo said:


> Also, I have a problem fitting my tool in my pants... ZINGPOW!


Boom boom CHING!

I used to have a little tool pouch that attached to the highback part of the binding. I could keep a small tool and assorted stuff in there and it would keep the weight off of my body. Do they still make those?


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Two words: FANNY PACK


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Toecutter said:


> Boom boom CHING!
> 
> I used to have a little tool pouch that attached to the highback part of the binding. I could keep a small tool and assorted stuff in there and it would keep the weight off of my body. Do they still make those?


vans has one i believe


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

i literally just carry one little ratchet tool and a couple clifbars. why do you need to carry so much stuff. are we talking resort riding or backcountry here?


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

neff makes a high back back pack


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> when did all you weekend warriors become pack mules? I just don't get it.


Better to DIY than rely on the kindness of locals with chips on their shoulders.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Tarzanman said:


> Better to DIY than rely on the kindness of locals with chips on their shoulders.


Oh shove it up your ass douche juice do you really need a full backpack for resort riding?


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

i rather not carry any hard objects in jacket cuz if you fall on it you get "stabbed"


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

jegnorge said:


> i rather not carry any hard objects in jacket cuz if you fall on it you get "stabbed"


So 'leg pouch' is better?


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

grafta said:


> So 'leg pouch' is better?


u wrap it around your lower leg/ankle, tell me how you can fall while strapped to your board and land on that area. the nose/tail of your board elevates your feet


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

jegnorge said:


> u wrap it around your lower leg/ankle, tell me how you can fall while strapped to your board and land on that area. the nose/tail of your board elevates your feet


You would be surprised what people can accomplish on a snowboard. I've seen physics thrown out the window.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You would be surprised what people can accomplish on a snowboard. I've seen physics thrown out the window.


lesser of two evils. chance of "stabbing" your ankle is far less likely than your chest. what would you pick? torso or leg?


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

jegnorge said:


> lesser of two evils. chance of "stabbing" your ankle is far less likely than your chest. what would you pick? torso or leg?


I'd pick stabbing leg with said instrument BEFORE riding and tucking it into the pouch gash created


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

jegnorge said:


> lesser of two evils. chance of "stabbing" your ankle is far less likely than your chest. what would you pick? torso or leg?


I opt for the 686 tool belt hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I opt for the 686 tool belt hasn't failed me yet.


Why have I not seen this before? .... just ordered two.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Why have I not seen this before? .... just ordered two.


Even shops out here in Atlanta carry those. Maybe all the shops by you were sold out?


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

lol @ people who use backpacks and "leg pouches" at resorts. Unless you are in utah or colorado and about to drop in to a gnarly chute and need to quick fix your equipment or you could fall and die...i see no reason to have any kind of backpack or carrying device. I realize everyone has a choice and why should i care what they wear blah blah whatever, save it. If you are at a resort i would say on average you are never more than 20-30 minutes from the lodge, so what do you need to carry that is so important it cant wait 20 minutes? I could never snowboard with a backpack. It just throws off your balance and weighs down your heel edge and is unnecessary. So you want a leg pouch to carry a fixy tool (thats what i call it) i guarantee it will fit in any side pocket of your jacket and you will not feel it.


















(i have this one, works flawlessly)











HOLY SHIT, that's genius. I doesen't look like it has enough leverage though. Must be pretty weird seeing someone on the hill whip off their belt and procede to fix their board with it


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I've put bindings back together and swapped out shit takes a bit more work but for a quick fix where my bindings are wiggling around it works. Then again every resort I've ever been to has a whole tool bench at the base area.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

x2 for the work benches at every resort, but every now and then someone finds a way to gnaw through the steel cable they attach the tools to the work bench with and steals it...why. I dont get why people do such ridiculous things.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

IdahoFreshies said:


> x2 for the work benches at every resort, but every now and then someone finds a way to gnaw through the steel cable they attach the tools to the work bench with and steals it...why. I dont get why people do such ridiculous things.


that would happen all the time at carinthia, nothing like needing a screw driver the one time you forget your tool and the screw driver on the bench is missing.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

The only place worse on the east coast for having the tools stolen then Mt. Snow is Hunter... I don't think I've ever seen the screw driver there when I needed it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

People get shot on the chairlift at Hunter that place is hood!


----------

